# MSN pour MacBook Pro



## 217ae1 (13 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Est-ce que quelqu'un a une idée pour faire fonctionner MSN avec Office:mac 2008 sur MacBook Pro (os 10.5.4)?

Impossible d'activer le produit malgré que la liaison avec internet est établie et que mon adresse hotmail.com fonctionne très bien sur mon PC.

Merci pour la réponse.


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Août 2008)

217ae1 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Est-ce que quelqu'un a une idée pour faire fonctionner MSN avec Office:mac 2008 sur MacBook Pro (os 10.5.4)?
> 
> ...


MSN c'est de la daube il faut se tourner vers aMSN pour le mac

Sinon y'a Skype ou Adium


----------



## 217ae1 (13 Août 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> MSN c'est de la daube il faut se tourner vers aMSN pour le mac



je suis d'accord, mais c'est le mac book pro de mon frère


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Août 2008)

217ae1 a dit:


> je suis d'accord, mais c'est le mac book pro de mon frère


Ce qui ne change rien au fait que c'est de la daube que ce soit ta machine ou celle de n'importe qui 

J'ai peu de connaissances sur PC la plupart ont switché vers Mac et avec iChat on a pas de soucis 

Regardez donc vers aMSN mais il me semble que la vidéo n'est pas géré :mouais:


----------



## 217ae1 (13 Août 2008)

mais mon frère veut msn...


----------



## Grominet (13 Août 2008)

Il sera déçu, le logiciel MSN, n'est plus vraiment développé pour mac... Ce n'est pas du tout le même que sous Windows. (ou alors à la version 1998)
Mais tu peux tout à fait communiquer avec tes correspondants msn avec adium ou amsn, ce sont juste des logiciels différents utilisant le même protocole de communication.


----------



## 217ae1 (13 Août 2008)

amsn fonctionne pas chez moi...


----------



## boulou le fou (13 Août 2008)

hello
je rejoints ce post car j'ai un petit soucis avec msn/hotmail sur mon imac...
j'ai installer office etudiant 2008 sur mon imac, et il y a msn avec ...
msn marche tres bien, mais qd je veux aller voir mes messages sur hotmail, (indiquer dans msn) il ne peut pas ouvrir mon compte hotmail (mon adresse qui me sert pour msn) donc je ne peux pas voir mes messages hotmail....

ca cherche, ca cherche mais ca revient au point de depart...

ca me ressort ca
"Windows Live ID est indisponible à partir de ce site pour l'une des raisons suivantes :
Ce site connaît peut-être un problème.
Le site n'est peut être pas membre de Windows Live ID.
Vous pouvez :

Vous pouvez vous connecter ou vous inscrire sur d'autres sites et services Windows Live ID ou réessayer plus tard sur ce site."


si qq1 a une idée...?


----------



## 217ae1 (13 Août 2008)

boulou le fou a dit:


> j'ai installer office etudiant 2008 sur mon imac,



comment t'as fais, moi, je n'arrive pas a m'enregistrer 


avec ichat, on peut chatter avec les gents qui ont msn ?


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Août 2008)

217ae1 a dit:


> mais mon frère veut msn...


Ben il s'achète un PC de base :mouais:



217ae1 a dit:


> avec ichat, on peut chatter avec les *gents* qui ont msn ?


En prenant des gants oui

Désolé, mais avec iChat on dialogue audio et vidéo qu'avec des *gens* qui sont aussi sur Mac, un autre monde quoi

Je vais peut-être m'énerver, et je m'en excuse d'avance vu l'heure tardive, mais rien de plus me gonfle que ce genre de demande Quand on est sur Mac on est sur Mac et, dieu sait si Apple à fait le maximum d'effort pour être compatible avec le monde obscur Par contre de l'autre côté Microshiot n'a rien fait pour rendre son MSN compatible avec iChat alors que Skype ou Adium gèrent les différents protocoles J'ai un seul correspondant restant encore sous PC (C'est mon beau père) qui est passé à skype à ma demande car c'était exclu pour ma part de me mettre à MSN ou aMSN


----------



## 217ae1 (14 Août 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Je vais peut-être m'énerver, et je m'en excuse d'avance vu l'heure tardive, mais rien de plus me gonfle que ce genre de demande&#8230; Quand on est sur Mac on est sur Mac et, dieu sait si Apple à fait le maximum d'effort pour être compatible avec le monde obscur&#8230; Par contre de l'autre côté Microshiot n'a rien fait pour rendre son MSN compatible avec iChat alors que Skype ou Adium gèrent les différents protocoles&#8230; J'ai un seul correspondant restant encore sous PC (C'est mon beau père) qui est passé à skype à ma demande car c'était exclu pour ma part de me mettre à MSN ou aMSN&#8230;



toutes les connaissances de mon frère sont sur pécé 

j'aime bien ichat mais ma liste de contacts est vide...


En attendant qu'elle se remplisse, on va toujours déménager, ces problèmes étant à évoquer dans "Internet et réseau", et pas dans "Applications" !


----------



## 217ae1 (16 Août 2008)

amsn fonctionne pas sur le mac de mon frère mais fonctionne sur mon mac,
quelqu'un a une idée ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Août 2008)

217ae1 a dit:


> (...)
> 
> avec ichat, on peut chatter avec les gents qui ont msn ?



Bonsoir,
C'est possible, apparemment.  Voir ici un de mes posts.



217ae1 a dit:


> amsn fonctionne pas sur le mac de mon frère mais fonctionne sur mon mac,
> quelqu'un a une idée ?


Quelle version as-tu ? Celle qui fonctionne correctement actuellement (pour Leopard) est la 0.97.2.


----------



## 217ae1 (17 Août 2008)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Celle qui fonctionne correctement actuellement (pour Leopard) est la 0.97.2.



je comprends...
mon frère a léopard et moi j'ai tiger


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Août 2008)

217ae1 a dit:


> je comprends...
> mon frère a léopard et moi j'ai tiger


Je me suis mal exprimé. Ce que je veux dire, c'est que la dernière version (0.98b2), a quelques bugs.
Mais la 0.97.2 fonctionne aussi avec Tiger.


----------



## denism69 (17 Août 2008)

bonjour 

j ai achete hier un macbook pro. Deception aujourd hui en lisant ce forum : je ne vois pas de solution claire et nette pour discuter en video live avec mes potes du monde entier. J ai l air d un gros malin avec mon mac. ESt ce que quelqun connait THE solution ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Août 2008)

denism69 a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> j ai achete hier un macbook pro. Deception aujourd hui en lisant ce forum : je ne vois pas de solution claire et nette pour discuter en video live avec mes potes du monde entier. J ai l air d un gros malin avec mon mac. ESt ce que quelqun connait THE solution ?


Bonjour,
La première solution est de relire ce qui vient d'être dit, ce que tu n'as pas fait apparemment. 
Il y a, entre autres, Adium, Skype (si tes amis le téléchargent sur leur PC) et aMSN.

edit/Pour Adium et la vidéo, voir ici.


----------



## Grominet (19 Août 2008)

Un autre tutoriel pour avoir ses contacts MSN dans iChat: http://lulu.projet-idea.com/TutorielpourutiliserMSNsuriChat.pdf

Pour la vidéo: utiliser aMSN
(http://www.infos-du-net.com/telecharger/Capture-ecran-aMSN,0302-3870-69154.html)

et comme d'habitude: google!!
http://www.google.fr/search?q=amsn%20video


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Août 2008)

Grominet a dit:


> Un autre tutoriel pour avoir ses contacts MSN dans iChat: http://lulu.projet-idea.com/TutorielpourutiliserMSNsuriChat.pdf (...)


J'en ai parlé un peu plus haut.


----------



## thebustre (20 Août 2008)

avec jabber.freenet.de il n'y a pas "passerelle MSN"

et pour jabber.mactouch.com il me dit que le serveur ne supporte pas d'enregistrement

2 mêmes méthodes avec 2 serveurs jabber différents mais aucune qui en marche pour moi :'(


----------



## thebustre (21 Août 2008)

bon ok vous vous en foutez ;-)


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Août 2008)

thebustre a dit:


> bon ok vous vous en foutez ;-)


Grosso modo autant que ma première chemise&#8230; vu que je dial qu'avec des gens qui sont sur Mac&#8230;

Les rares qui sont sur PC je les ai converti à Skype&#8230;

Ne pas oublier que c'est pas une Hotline ici&#8230; Y'a dès fois faut attendre des mois et des mois avant qu'un MacUser connaissant la réponse passe par ici&#8230;

Dès fois c'est plus rapide de faire migrer les Window users vers un Mac car sitôt branché sitôt Vidéo/Tchatté&#8230;


----------



## thebustre (23 Août 2008)

et parfois ils y en a qui savent ce qu'un smiley veut dire à la fin d'une phrase un poil rude
parfois non ;-)


----------



## 217ae1 (23 Août 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ne pas oublier que c'est pas une Hotline ici



si on téléphonne a microtoilettes ils disent que c'est le problème d'apple


----------



## 217ae1 (1 Novembre 2008)

comment faut faire pour avoir le webcam avec amsn sur imac

sur mon mac mini, je ne vois pas la webcam de l'autre mac


----------

